
Show HN: AlienVFS - A Virtual Filesystem for PIP, CPAN, LuaRocks, and RubyGems - paranoidd
https://github.com/gobolinux/AlienVFS
======
hisham_hm
It is cross-distro, but it will be featured as a first-class citizen in the
next release of GoboLinux :)

